# How do they maintain the tank like this?



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

This tank is so beautiful. of course all the rocks are fake but I wonder how they keep a good maintanance like this tank....


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well you have a good eye for fake corals, but it's a 99.9% chance that the tank is either a company's tank or someone that pays alot to have someone come in and take care of it. Which a true hoppiest would pay someone to take care of there tank.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

it doesnt even look like a real tank to me...it looks one (or two?) dimensional, like a screen saver on a tv or something...lol. but it IS pretty...=)


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> Well you have a good eye for fake corals, but it's a 99.9% chance that the tank is either a company's tank or someone that pays alot to have someone come in and take care of it. Which a true hoppiest would pay someone to take care of there tank.


You are right. This is the tank from the showroom of a aquarium company. They are specialized on creating and maintaning the tanks for companies.

I just love it.  I wish I could do the same.

Thanks for your input.

le9569


----------

